# Hornsey Rise memorial home, Wellsborough, Leics, Sep14



## The Wombat (Sep 14, 2014)

*First explore out with KM punk for a while. This place was quite big so spent an enjoyable few hours here. So long, that we didn’t get time to visit some of the other places on the list.

The Natsopa Memorial Home opened in 1921, a memorial to printers who fell in the great war. At some point during the 1960's or 70's it became known as Hornsey Rise Memorial Home, and was owned by the Pilgrims' Friend Society. The home closed in June 2012. Some sections had been closed longer, and were in a greater state of decay.*


























































the summer house










main block













































Thanks for looking people


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice! That organ is similar to the one in Katies House. Thanks for sharing


----------



## krela (Sep 15, 2014)

That's quite a complex!


----------



## skankypants (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice one pal,thought the same as Dirtyjigsaw,it seems every care home I've been in has one of those organs in it


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 15, 2014)

Nice one and very tidy too.


----------



## Big C (Sep 15, 2014)

Like that one a lot, nice one.


----------



## LittleOz (Sep 15, 2014)

Very nice and I don't imagine this will be the last report we'll see of it


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 21, 2014)

Many thanks everyone, appreciate it


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 22, 2014)

Blimey, looks quite a big place! 
Excellent photos, thanks for sharing


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 22, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Blimey, looks quite a big place!
> Excellent photos, thanks for sharing



Thanks Urban X


----------



## Chopper (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice report. It's in such great condition too. Very nice


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 23, 2014)

Enjoyed looking at this..


----------



## The Wombat (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks guys


----------

